# braid / spinning reel setup



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

A couple of questions for you experienced gulf yakers. I am looking at like a shimano spheros 14000 size spinning reel to replace an old penn reel. Since I'm going to be kayak fishing with this one and I dont like to lug more than a couple of reels, I would like to try to use this one for trolling (king, cobia), casting, and bottom fishing (snapper). One, would this setup be a good size for my purpose? And two, would this setup be a good idea with like 50 to 80lb braid? I've been using mono up until this past year and have only used braid for inshore fishing. 

Thanks


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Get the 18K. 14K and 18K are the same size except the 18k has a smaller diameter spool shaft thingy so it holds more line.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

20 lb braid would be my choice.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

I thought maybe something a little heavier than 20 would be better for bottom fishing and larger trolling species. The drag on one is rated to like 33lbs but 20 to 30 lb mono is all I ever used in the past. That reel would hold a lot of 20. I was just wondering what people were using since I haven't used braid in the gulf.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

44# max drag and it may be a bit big if you are wanting to cast alot of lures and such.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

You are right It may be a bit big for casting I ve got a stadic 5000 that I can use for casting to spanish and the like. Ideally another spinning outfit in between would be nice but I'm trying to take just a couple of rods to cover most everthing within the few miles of the beach (spanish, kingsn cobian, snapper) Would the 50 lb braid vs 20 make a differnce in the casting or it mainly a function of the rod and reel? I could go down a couple of sizes on the reel but thought the additional drag and capacity would be and advantage for bottom fishing and big kings.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Braid casts better. If you put on 20#, get a different reel. No use having 44# of drag if the line can't take it.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Also make sure your rod is rated to handle that heavy of line. I snapped a M rod once by using 65# Powerpro, when the rod was only rated for 15-30#. Got into a big bull shark.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

So basically make sure your line does not exceed the strength of your drag or rod. Makes since I had just heard that some folks go a little over with braid because it breaks a little before its actual strength. So if you have an outfit rated for like 30 pounds you might go 40. But on the other hand if something going to go you might want it to be the line and not the rod like you said.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Pawghunter

Didn't you say you used an okuma 65 and 80? Those are similar reels to what I was looking at. What type of outfits do you use on those? Thanks


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

swampthang said:


> Pawghunter
> 
> Didn't you say you used an okuma 65 and 80? Those are similar reels to what I was looking at. What type of outfits do you use on those? Thanks


I use three Okuma Avenger ABF90's. I have two set up with 30# Ande Backcountry mono and one set up with 50# Powerpro. I also use them on heavy rods. My main rod I use for trolling is a 8ft one-piece Custom XH Ugly Stik. That thing just a beast. I'll switch out reels on that rod to suite my needs. I also use a Okuma Nomad MH rod for jigging. Its rated for 30-60#, but I like to use the 30# mono on it. They are great for surf fishing too. If you ever get one you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

*s*

Thanks


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally, I don't see the need for so much drag pressure from a kayak. Big fish are going to pull your yak around so you will never achieve the actual pressure at your max like you can from a boat. I would go with something smaller and more comfortable... I think the line capacity is more of a critical factor than max drag pressure.

Biggest reel in my yak arsenal is an 8000 Spheros.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you will find that a 8000 sized Shimano will do everything you need it to from the yak. Any bigger and it is just cumbersome. I agree with the above post in that you don't really need all that much drag but you can put a LOT of pressure on a fish from the yak by getting directly over the top of the fish. You can keep this position more efficiently by using very short and fast pumps.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*braid line*

Swampthing, I like to use 40-50 braid because its big enough to not cut you so bad. Use a top shot of about 15-20 ft of mono for shock absorption and clear leader...might as well make it 12 ft of flourocarbon and get invisible. Tie together with uni to uni knot and trim your braid with scissors tight, put a drop of super glue on that knot it should go thru your guides without bumping. I use a Stradic 8000 and it needs the braid to have sufficient line capacity, also that covers your bottom fishing needs.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

I will have to try the superglue trick. Thanks


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

navkingfisher said:


> Swampthing, I like to use 40-50 braid because its big enough to not cut you so bad. Use a top shot of about 15-20 ft of mono for shock absorption and clear leader...might as well make it 12 ft of flourocarbon and get invisible. Tie together with uni to uni knot and trim your braid with scissors tight, put a drop of super glue on that knot it should go thru your guides without bumping. I use a Stradic 8000 and it needs the braid to have sufficient line capacity, also that covers your bottom fishing needs.


I use a surgeons knot for braid to leader connection for anything inshore or offshore that I'll be casting. It goes through the guides fine and is a lot quicker than uni to uni... It's just 1 knot and really small. Not sure of actual breaking strength, but never had one fail. 

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Tie...-Knot-64269872

edit- he goes through 2 times in that video, I go through 3...


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I went ahead and bought a Shimano Terez rod(20-50 lb braid rating) and put an Okuma ABF 90 with 50 lb Powerpro(300 yds) on it. Would this work for snapper and trolling for kings? I'm a newb so if I need to change it please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

EODangler said:


> I went ahead and bought a Shimano Terez rod(20-50 lb braid rating) and put an Okuma ABF 90 with 50 lb Powerpro(300 yds) on it. Would this work for snapper and trolling for kings? I'm a newb so if I need to change it please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I use a similar setup for both. The ABF feature is excellent for trolling.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Pawg...I thought it was a similar set up to yours, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

One more setup question...could I put an original Penn 450ss on a fairly firm rod and troll for kings with that? I was thinking 20-25lb braid because I could get 300 yds on there. 

Thanks guys.


----------

